# XM and Bluetooth working!!



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

_(The first half of this story can be found at this thread:_ Phaeton in Surgery!)
My installer did an awesome job! The XM and CK-3100 are in and work as they are suppossed to. Incoming calls mute the radio, voice dial, all sounds through the car's audio system.
Photos can be seen at: http://www.audiobywes.com After going to the site, go to INSTALLATIONS then PRO INSTALLATIONS then PAGE #6. There are three photos. One shows the XM Commander which he color painted to match the Sonnenbeige exactly. Another shows the CK-3100 display and control module. The third shows the cell phone's mike if you look closely at the bottom of the windshield pillar.
Company is Audio Excellence (386) 239-000 Daytona Beach, FL. Owner is Wes and the installer is Phil.
Everything looks like it came with the vehicle. People say they cannot even tell I am on a cell phone. The bluetooth synch loaded my entire phonebook, names and numbers, all at once! I can also answer hands free and hang up hands free amongst other controller voice functions.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Edit by Michael: Added link referring to the original topic, at top._


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:36 PM 12-3-2004_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (hmorse)*

Fantastic...!!!!! Did they do any tricks, or was it pretty straight forward with those two items?


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (vwguild)*

It was a long and arduous ordeal. By the way, the antenna for the XM is about the size of a quarter and is mounted INSIDE the corner of front passenger windshield. It is completely invisible from the outside!


----------



## marcelito (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (hmorse)*

Real nice. How much was $$ the operation in total, I just got a new Phaeton and be interested in the Bluetooth and XM radio. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (hmorse)*

I scarfed the 3 photos Harvey referred to in the post at the top of this thread, and have posted them below:


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (hmorse)*

How easy is it to read the display way over there? I am considering this kit for my Touareg, but and trying to figure out where to put the display where it won't get in the way, but is still easy to read and is accessible.
Still, the install looks great!


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (hmorse)*

Loved the install! Quick question - how did the installer feed the audio to the infotainment unit? Did they use a wired connection to the radio (i.e. to list to XM you press a switch in the car that switches the radio signal from over the air to wired)?


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (agnos)*

I do not know what they did from a techincal perspective. There are no switches involved. When I want XM I simply listen to it, same with FM. I am pretty sure they left a radio channel set on 88.1 for the XM. It's all kind of automatic and it works great.


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (hmorse)*

Would it be possible to ask the installer if it's hardwired to the infotainment unit for the XM?


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (relliott)*

The installer company's phone is: (386) 239-0000. I don't want to get into the position of calling them for info then relaying it back and making more calls, etc. I think it is best to make direct contact. They are a good company and only work on high end vehicles. The owner's name is Wes.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (hmorse)*

Perhaps whomever calls could post a precis of the details here, that would save the poor installer getting flooded with dozens of phone calls....
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (PanEuropean)*

I received an email from Spockcat today, in which he has outlined his observations of the similarities between the Touareg audio system and the Phaeton audio system.
I don't plan to install any additional audio equipment (phone, XM, Bluetooth, etc.) in my Phaeton, but I think this information from Jim could be of great value to anyone who does want to add additional equipment. So, here it is, as I received it from Jim:
_Michael,
I think I mentioned to you already that in the Touareg, when it is equipped with OnStar, we can simply tap into the OnStar audio and entertainment mute wires to install a Bluetooth or handsfree car kit. I did this in my car as it has OnStar and I wanted to install a professional install Nokia car kit. I don't use the OnStar but I don't think it would be an issue even if I did.
Here is a section of the Touareg wiring diagram showing the audio wires in red and the entertainment mute in brown:_
*Touareg Wiring Diagram 45/2*

_In the Phaeton, you have very similar wiring for OnStar (if so equipped) and it goes into the T20 plug of J523 as shown below:_
*Phaeton Wiring Diagram 27/2*

_The tricky part is when you have the telematics switch-over module already in the car. However, I suspect that you can still do the same thing._
*Phaeton Wiring Diagram 36/4*

_Feel free to post this to the Phaeton forum. I suspect this is how Harvey's installer put the Bluetooth kit into his car in (the above thread). There is one way to test to see this will work. Ground terminal 2 of the T8h connector on the radio, and put audio into 12 and 7 of the T20 connector.
The reason I bothered to look into this is because I have someone locally here who wants to have Bluetooth installed into his car and I couldn't find on your forum how it was done._
Jim



_Modified by PanEuropean at 4:38 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (PanEuropean)*

For those of you who would like the *complete* wiring diagrams for the Phaeton audio systems, you can find them attached to different posts on this thread: Cell Phone Update. There are three different diagrams, and you will need two of them: Either the 12 channel or 8 channel radio diagram, depending on what radio you have installed in your Phaeton, and the Telematics wiring diagram.
To determine if your Phaeton has a 12 channel sound system, press the 'AUDIO' button, and look for a 'DSP' softkey in the upper left corner. If this softkey is present, you have a 12 channel sound system, and need wiring diagram 35. If you see the word 'LOUDNESS' in the upper left corner, then you have an 8 channel sound system, and need wiring diagram 34. The telematics diagram is the same for either sound system fitment.
Michael
*How to identify a 12 channel sound system*


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I would like to install bluetooth in my car. I have looked at differents wiring diagrams, but I am not sure what is what. Can you help me by telling me wich wire from the CK-3100 goes to wich connector on the T32c?
Philippe


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you!*

Has anybody added Sirus or XM radio to their Phaeton. I have a 2004 Phaeton and the radio is average at best. 
The current AM radio cuts out when every you go under a bridge or overpass. Additionally the reception is very poor when you get 40 or 50 miles from the core of the city. Is this a design defect or just a problem in my car. The dealer leads me to think its a VW item.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (Kcmover)*

I think you will find that AM in any car will cut out under a bridge or overpass, unless there are repeaters like we have in some of the tunnels in Boston. This is due to the nature of the transmission. FM is more tolerant of this situation and you can usually get a few hundred yards into a tunnel before the reception of strong signals is affected.
I do agree that the AM reception is not the Phaeton's radio strong point. FM reception is generally better in all cars, and I think is pretty good in the Phaeton. I have the upgraded stereo, but I don't know if that makes any difference regarding reception.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (car_guy)*

I understand losing it in tunnels. but some of these are just steel bridges you can see daylight or just a simple underpass. What kind of radio did you replace the factory one with.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (Kcmover)*

Gosh, I really can't see any way that you could replace it except with another Phaeton radio. I would seek antenna improvements before going to another radio, in fact, XM would be best option. I know a few have installed those.


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (Kcmover)*

AM reception will vary from station to station and from locality to locality due to the transmitting tower's power/location, and terrain in your area... it usually has very little to do with the actual receiving equipment (a cheap $2.00 AM/FM radio will pretty much work about as well as any radio in getting - or not - a decent reception).
Having said that, there has been reports in this forum (me being one) of people adding XM or Sirius radio into our cars - usually in the form of a FM modulated installation - either hard-wired or using the built in FM transmitter on the satellite radios... what I have seen, though, is that in the major radio markets (I live in L.A.), you will get radio interference if your travel area is beyond 30 or so miles because of the quantity of FM stations in the spectrum (you could always try to find an interference free frequency, but it could get dangerous and repetitive).
I am trying to find a way to hard wire the audio signal directly into the radio (using the TV inputs?) - but am just starting to research...


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (Kcmover)*

Hey, AM radio is not exactly high-tech. Some of the stations transmit at pretty low power. AM doesn't like obstructions of any sort. The sound quality at best is pretty low-fidelity. 
I believe that you can get satellite radio units that you can use in the car that transmit on an unused FM frequency directly to your car radio. I don't think any "hard wiring" is required as long as you can acquire the satellite signal. I would imagine that it would cut out when obstructed, but you wouldn't have the signal failure problems that you have now when far from an AM transmitter. However, I would doubt you could get your local AM stations, but I don't know what's available.
I didn't replace the factory radio. The Phaeton I bought had the 270 watt factory upgrade stereo already installed. I might add that the sound is fantastic when playing CDs.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (Kcmover)*

Hi Larry:
Welcome to the Phaeton forum.
Some other members have published information about their experience adding satellite radio systems, and I have seen one Phaeton with such a system added, using aftermarket components. It looked very sharp.
I think this topic is listed in our Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), which is our directory of 'interesting' discussions - it is a sticky post that you can always find in the top 2 or 3 posts on page 1 of the forum. If you have difficulty finding it there, try these links:
Retrofit iPod, XM Radio, or Sirius Radio Installation (includes wiring diagrams for phone retrofits)
....How to add an aftermarket XM radio or cell phone
....- integrating video display into the Phaeton infotainment system
....- integrating consumer electronics into the Phaeton sound system
....- iPod integration by way of FM modulation
....- iPod integration by way of 'Ice-Link' adapter
....- Sirius or XM radio antenna installation
Let us know how you make out.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (Kcmover)*

*I am very satisified*
with the PIE X3 and the CD changer retention system. No removing the radio infotainment system.
I used the custom cable from:
http://www.enfig.com attn Christian. Tell him I sent you.
I have availavility of Ipod, Sat receiver and audio from a laptop as well as the retention of the Cd. see my pictures in my gallery or click here.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/espisme1/my_photos


----------



## maz60 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (GripperDon)*

Hi Larry,
There is also the very simple and to my mind most satisfactory use of XM Radio's MyFi in the Phaeton. The MyFi integrates via FM modulation.









The antenna works nicely on the grill below the front window. Phaeton owners are very lucky that this grill is metalic and helps the antenna without the need for an outside antenna mount.









Run the antenna wire to the door and under the carpet to the cup holder. You can also plug the MyFi holder into the outlet in the center console.










I have been using this system for the past year and I am very happy with the results. Reception is excellent. 
You can also take the MyFi into your house and play the same unit in your stereo directly via hard wire or into other radios in the house via FM modulation. Thus for the price of one subscription you have multiple reception options for XM Radio both in your Phaeton and at home.

Maz


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a digital camera but am not very technical. So...can't send a picture. I've had XM for several months now. I mounted the head unit on the dash, just above the vent on the left side. Initially I had it installed on the right side of the console, next to the "ashtray'. However, the sticky tape kept coming lose and it was obtrusive. 
If someone can walk me though how to post photos, I can take some and show the installation.


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Oops. should have said "loose". Also, it is easier to see the screen where it is now located.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (maz60)*

I too did what you did Mike but had my tuner velcro-ed just left of my gear selector. Of course after installing the keyless start button, I had to remove it as it is exactly where the button is for that. Their really aren't many places to mount accessories in this car in a fashion that isn't obtrusive. I haven't reinstalled my unit yet as I am waiting on other options. I have it mounted on my motorcycle for now.
Harvey Morse, down in Florida, seems to have the best installer for this side of the country for doing all kinds of modifications. I wish he could come to the Southern GTG and show us all his mods.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 9:23 AM 10-5-2005_


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Satellite radio kits...*

Noticed that Audi has a fix for the 2004 Audi A8 and below is a picture of that fix. The part is a Audi part. What is the major difference between the Audi factory radio /nav and the phaeton. 
Can somebody find out from a VW rep if this option would work on a Phaeton. If Audi had a software up grade to their radio's and it allows now for a factory style Satellite radio why doesn't VW. 









---------------------------------------------------------------------------
From Audiworld:
clairparts.com for $400 and install it yourself. I just did this 2 weeks ago without much fanfare. It is a simple plug and play procedure that requires you to plug in 4 cables that are already prewired in your trunk. Open the comparment on the left side of your trunk where your NAV unit is located, and you will find 4 cables that need to be plugged into the XM receiver. Mount the bracket on two screws that are just behind the NAV unit and the XM receiver bolts right in. It is a 20 minute procedure if you have a 2005 or later. If you have a 2004 it needs to receive the free MMI upgrade at the dealer. Just check to see if your MMI display lists satellite as an option
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Over 100 channels of the best music, sports, news and talk wherever you go from coast to coast. With fewer commercials and exceptional digital sound quality. Satellite radio offers all of this and more at the touch of a button. Audi has teamed up with SIRIUS and XM Radio to bring you the ultimate in satellite radio entertainment. audi customers will be able to choose the satellite radio service they prefer. SIRIUS subscription sold separately. Activation fee, other fees and taxes may apply. Required XM monthly basic subsription sold separately. Premium channel available at additional cost. Other fees and taxes, including a ond time activation fee may apply. (DEALER INSTALLATION RECOMMENDED. MMI SOFTWARE UPDATE & UPDATED NAVIGATION DVD REQUIRED TO ENSURE VEHICLE COMPATIBILITY WITH SATELLITE RADIO. 2004 CARS ONLY)
Part No.: 4E0-057-593-X
Sale Price: $ 399.00


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Satellite radio kits... (Kcmover)*

Are there any VW dealers that are also Audi Dealers who might know if that Audi Satellite unit might work on the Phaeton.
Michael. Who at the Phaeton Help line might I ask about this.
Larry


_Modified by Kcmover at 3:15 PM 1-3-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: XM and Bluetooth working!! (hmorse)*









Wondering if there would be a way to mount the blue tooth head behind the center vent and put in a little window - like the one for the clock? Does the signal go through glass?


_Modified by Paldi at 1:49 PM 1-3-2006_


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Installing XM or Sirius*

Fred,
I personally was thinking if the Audi item would not work on the Phaeton then I would see about removing one of the two ashtrays which are way too small for anything anyway and use that space. 
Does anybody know how to even remove the ashtray assembly. That spot seems the most logical to me for installing a gaudy aftermarket Satellite head.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Installing XM or Sirius (Kcmover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kcmover* »_ 
Does anybody know how to even remove the ashtray assembly. 

Hi Larry,
I think if you look at the keyless start thread, it should be in there. If you need help give me a call.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1683482
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Installing XM or Sirius (W126C)*

Thanks Brent! I took a look at that link and find that its very helpful to use if I go the option of installing an aftermarket unit.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*The Audi Solution to Sirius or XM. would it work for Phaeton*

Here is a letter that Audi sent out to A8 Owners in 2004 with their solution for satellite radio. I write Heather at the PCC today to ask her to research with an Engineer what the differences are between the A8 system and the Phaeton. If it worked for Audi why not Phaeton. This was from a link on Audiworld. (a Place where Paldi frequents)
*Page one:*

*Page two:*

*Page three*








-------------------------------------------------------------------
*From Audiworld:*
clairparts.com for $400 and install it yourself. without much fanfare. It is a simple plug and play procedure that requires you to plug in 4 cables that are already prewired in your trunk. Open the comparment on the left side of your trunk where your NAV unit is located, and you will find 4 cables that need to be plugged into the XM receiver. Mount the bracket on two screws that are just behind the NAV unit and the XM receiver bolts right in. It is a 20 minute procedure if you have a 2005 or later. If you have a 2004 it needs to receive the free MMI upgrade at the dealer. Just check to see if your MMI display lists satellite as an option
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't really care about the cost of doing it. But I do care about having something that works with the factory unit and is not an ugly add on attachment on the dash.

_Images resized to 800 pixels wide - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:07 PM 1-5-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The Audi Solution to Sirius or XM. would it work for Phaeton (Kcmover)*

Let us know what Heather has to say. There are very significant differences between the architecture of the Audi and Phaeton consumer electronics - to provide an analogy, the differences are as significant as those between computer operating systems, e.g. Windows, Linux, or Mac OS. The new Audi is a CAN bus vehicle, the Phaeton uses the KWP 2000 communications protocol (it also uses CAN, but it's not 'pure CAN' as the Audi is).
My guess, offhand, is that this Audi module would not work in a Phaeton without considerable changes being made to the software of the J523.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (maz60)*

I just added XM. I routed the antenna under the center console, under the driver side, around the side and top on driver side, using ther tool Michael gave us to totally conceal the wire. The only place where the antenna wire shows is the few inches from the edge of the bin down the side where the driver seat is, before I tucked it under the panel of the center console. The center top of dash is a great place since it is exposed and metalic surface. I keep the XM tuner in the center console bin since I don't care to see it anyway and the power outlet is in there as well. I got the smallest one available to take up less room. If you stuff your wire down and in the crevice along the dash and side where yours runs, it will disappear quickly from site.
I use XM more for the news and sports channels, and use my own music on CDs. The local ESPN station here in Indy disappears at night on the AM channel from weak signal, and has too much local programming I don't care for (not from here originally so it does me no good!). It is nice getting ESPN radio all the time on the FM dial. I like being able to dial in CNN and MSNBC for news updates as well.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_I just added XM. I routed the antenna under the center console, under the driver side, around the side and top on driver side, using ther tool Michael gave us to totally conceal the wire. The only place where the antenna wire shows is the few inches from the edge of the bin down the side where the driver seat is, before I tucked it under the panel of the center console. The center top of dash is a great place since it is exposed and metalic surface. I keep the XM tuner in the center console bin since I don't care to see it anyway and the power outlet is in there as well. I got the smallest one available to take up less room. If you stuff your wire down and in the crevice along the dash and side where yours runs, it will disappear quickly from site.
It is nice getting ESPN radio all the time on the FM dial. I like being able to dial in CNN and MSNBC for news updates as well. 

David,
Send out some pictures. I would like to see the setup. 
BTW, try FOX NEWS, it's fair and balanced.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_BTW, try FOX NEWS, it's fair and balanced.










Thanks, I got my first good laugh of the day!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Jan 1, 2006)

Question - Parrot with 7 button steering wheel phone control (3D0959538D)? Does anyone know if these are compatible and/or redundant?
I am about to embark on a Bluetooth and Sirius installation in my '05 using a high-end LA installer. Christian at Enfig has recommended a new DICE Electronic adapter, (i-VW-T). I will be sacrificing my CD changer to hard wire the satellite radio.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (W126C)*

I tune in FOX news only when I want the most spin and want to be yelled at. I just want the news.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_ 
BTW, try FOX NEWS, it's fair and balanced.










_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Thanks, I got my first good laugh of the day!



_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_I tune in FOX news only when I want the most spin and want to be yelled at. I just want the news.












































Now I got my first good laugh of the year.
Regards,
Brent
PS. Please still send pictures of your satellite radio setup.


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (W126C)*

What is even funnier is the "objectivity" of CNN and the networks. Makes me laugh.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

Has any body look at uk spec car it has the new bluetooth phone prep
Cars should be comming in to the country from feb 06 
I have a PDF file with info


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (plastech)*

Hi Anthony:
Welcome to the forum! If you would like to email the PDF to me, I will attach it to this post for you. My email address is moore99 (at) rogers (dot) com. Please email it before Sunday night, I go to Africa on Monday and there is no broadband there...








Michael


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for posting the file
Hope it was of interest to some owners
Tony


----------



## ZOG (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (WoodlandHills)*

Hi Robert, I was looking at an old posting you had on installing bluetooth & satellite radio...can I ask which installer you used in LA, and if you were happy with the results? Thanks!


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (ZOG)*

Trying to stay with the factory look as close as possible, this is what I came up with.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Radio issues & Satellite Radio adding-- can you! (GripperDon)*

Gripperdon the pics or link wont work. any more info?


----------



## swissinater (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

I am trying to replaace the CD player with XM Commander so that i can have satellite radio and ipod hook up that feeds through my info screen. Is this a good plan or is there a better method? are there any strings that show how to do this?


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (WoodlandHills)*

Funny how this thread has been around as I had posted on it many years ago and never solved the issue of intergrating the Sirius or XM radio. 









_Quote, originally posted by *WoodlandHills* »_Question - Parrot with 7 button steering wheel phone control (3D0959538D)? Does anyone know if these are compatible and/or redundant?
I am about to embark on a Bluetooth and Sirius installation in my '05 using a high-end LA installer. Christian at Enfig has recommended a new DICE Electronic adapter, (i-VW-T). I will be sacrificing my CD changer to hard wire the satellite radio.
Thanks in advance.

Did you ever get the install completed. I would like to add Sirius or XM to my 2006. Bluetooth would be great too. Let me know. 



_Modified by Kcmover at 3:09 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

Has anybody tried any of the Kenwood audio products. Here is a link to their line called Car Portal External Media Controller. They claim that their product works with an OEM that has RDS. If so than maybe it might work with my new 2006 as it has the RDS system. Anybody know? I assume that it could be wired into the system where the CD player is located. 
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Car_...tal™/
Kenwood’s line of CarPortal™ systems let you add new features and technologies to your factory system—without unsightly dash mounted adaptors! The CarPortal™ KOS-A200 lets you enjoy features like iPod/MP3 player connectivity, satellite radio, USB input and other optional sources such as a Kenwood CD changers. The CarPortal™ V series (KOS-V500 & KOS-V1000) takes system expansion to a new level with cool multimedia functions like high-speed iPod control of both audio and video, navigation, satellite radio, Bluetooth® technology, rear view camera, amps, subs—whatever makes you smile! Head down to your Kenwood dealer for a demonstration of Kenwood CarPortal™ Expansion Systems. 








Kenwood makes a sophisticated wired FM transmitter called the Car Portal External Media Controller that can display song title information, satellite radio station information, etc. on your factory radio display as long as your car stereo has RDS, radio data system. RDS is the technology that shows the radio station call letters, song titles, and other information displayed on your car radio as you drive. If you have this now, then the RDS compatible FM transmitter by Kenwood will work to interface your portable audio devices seamlessly with your existing car stereo unit. This External Media Controller has a USB input, RCA inputs and a 3.5mm input jack to interface several different external media sources to your factory stereo. Switch between your satellite receiver and your iPod with it's remote control. 
KOS-A200
External Media Controller with RDS Encoder/FM Modulator








The KOS-A200 liberates OEM radios. Connect USB, 5L bus devices or AUX inputs to a factory radio with RDS capability. Viewing of text info is also enabled. 


General Features 
• Displays text information from USB and 5L interface on Factory Radio 
• AAC WMA MP3 
• USB Interface x 1 
• 5L Interface x 1 
• AUX Input x 2 (RCA/Mini Jack) 
• Antenna Input/Output 
• Supplied with Remote Control Unit 
KOS-A300
CarPortal Factory Radio Upgrade Solution
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Car_...-A300
General Features 


Adding a brand new iPod, advanced bluetooth hands-free mobile phone operation or satellite radio to your existing audio system has never been easier than with the KOS-A300. 


General Features 
• Compact multi-line text LCD display 
• Multi control wheel gives you iPod like music and source selection capability 
• Variable color illumination allows customization of the control wheel lighting to match dashboard lighting 
• USB Interface x 1 
• Bluetooth ready 
• iPod and iPhone ready 
• Wired Multi control unit


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

bump


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The Audi Solution to Sirius or XM. would it work for Phaeton (Kcmover)*

Bought a 2004. Am now getting into the threads to connect a bluetooth cell phone. I have read the majority of threads, did you ever get a response from Heather concerning the Audi option?


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

*XM Radio install via Dension AUX Input Adapter*

I finally got around to installing an XM Radio receiver in my Phaeton. I prefer the XM receiver that I can disconnect and use on any of my other 3 cars so that I don't have to pay a subscription for every car. Anyway, I did a temporary install for a while so that I could test various antenna locations and figure out how to install the XM dock in the least intrusive way. Now I think I found a pretty neat way to install it.

I started by removing the CD Changer and using a Dension iGateway Lite GW1LAUB (bought from Christin at Enfig Car Stereo) plugged into the CD changer harness. This is the very basic AUX Input/iPod gateway. I then installed the XM receiver dock by using the LH coin tray/ash tray. I removed the whole coin tray assembly, locked the auto-opening mechanism on the LH tray and locked it in place with a screw in a slightly open position (so I could get the wiring through the gap). I removed the wood trim of the coin tray and drilled two small holes through the face plate to attach the XM dock mount. 

Then I ran all three wires (power, AUX input, XM antenna) through the small hole at the back of the ash tray assembly down into the center console. I tucked the power wire behind the LH center console trim and up behind the fuse panel cover and over to the fuse panel. I used a fuse tap for power by plugging it into fuse #72 (Air Quality Sensor) which is a Terminal 15A (switched) power source. The AUX input and antenna wires are tucked in behind the RH center console side trim panel and run up behind and into the glove box. The antenna wire continues on up behind the lower A-pillar trim and over to the center of the dashpad where the XM antenna is located in the center of the dash (its magnetic base nicely holding it in place). 

Overall I'm happy with my installation, although it was a real hassle to run those wires because some of the trim panels are hard to remove without damaging them. 










*With Gear Selector in Park*









*With Gear Selector in Drive*









*another view*









*Wiring going into the center console via the small gap*









*Bottom of dock does NOT touch the wood & plastic trim *





























*Fuse tap at fuse #72*



















*This is where I ran the wires down into the center console

*








*Still have to figure out how to hide the antenna wire on the dash*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Stephen:

That's a clever and elegant installation, and a great writeup. Thanks very much for taking the time to make the above post.

Michael


----------

